

The Aristotelian Investor Pitch - semilshah
http://semilshah.wordpress.com/2011/10/09/the-aristotelian-investor-pitch/

======
Hitchhiker
" An ant, viewed as a behaving system, is quite simple. The apparent
complexity of its behavior over time is largely a reflection of the complexity
of the environment in which it finds itself. " -
[http://www.amazon.com/Sciences-Artificial-3rd-
ebook/dp/B002U...](http://www.amazon.com/Sciences-Artificial-3rd-
ebook/dp/B002U60C7S/)

------
robertleeper7
Nice to see classical thought and theory still resonates in the ecosystem of
today's startups.

